# Getting your Valeting/Detailing business known…



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've recently set up my own valeting and detailing business, but aim to specialise in the detailing side of things, in the future. I've read a lot on here about the best ways of advertising and most members are saying word of mouth.

My question is, *how do you get business through word of mouth, if hardly anyone is prepared to take on/try out your services?*

I just sent out an email to 10 local used car dealerships to see if they'd like to take me on to improve some of their not so nice part-ex's. I'll have to wait and see how many garages reply.

Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

those 10 LOCAL car dealers are going to say to themselves. if this guy wants to clean our cars and is local....why did he not visit us in person?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Like with most things, the more you practise, the better you get. 

The better you get, the more people will recommend you to friends.


Dealerships are great for regular work but they will get people offering services constantly and to them, you are just another service. If you know someone personally that works in said dealerships, it gives you a foot in the door.


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

STUOOBY said:


> those 10 LOCAL car dealers are going to say to themselves. if this guy wants to clean our cars and is local....why did he not visit us in person?


That's a fair point. I currently work another job full time and am running the business as a part time job at the moment. I don't get a lot of time outside of my full time job as it is. But I take your advice on board. If I get the time, I will visit them.

Thanks!


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

Azonto said:


> Like with most things, the more you practise, the better you get.
> 
> The better you get, the more people will recommend you to friends.
> 
> Dealerships are great for regular work but they will get people offering services constantly and to them, you are just another service. If you know someone personally that works in said dealerships, it gives you a foot in the door.


Awesome. I've got a few friends who have said they will spread the word, which is good.

In regards to the dealerships, I know one guy at one dealership and they happen to have 2 R8's for sale and a Ferrari 430 - hopefully they let me work on one of those, it would look good for potential customers.

Thanks for the advice, also.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

what experience have you got? been on any courses?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I know people HATE the use of the following word....Facebook!

It's FREE

If you have friends who are willing to compliment your work, even if it's just what you do on your OWN car, there's nothing to stop you using FB as an advertising site. Friends can climb on board with their compliments about how good you are, and SHARE your posting...

...what started of as a single post on YOUR wall, can then end up spreading to not only YOUR friends' walls, but to your friends' friends' walls, etc.

If there are particular garages/dealerships you'd like to work at in your area, check to see if they are using a business page on Facebook. If so, you may be able to send them a PM on there, along with your advertisement.

Gumtree - again another FREE advertising site.


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

STUOOBY said:


> what experience have you got? been on any courses?


Been interested in Detailing since I brought my car in April 2011. Started to valet and detail cars as a hobby late last year. Started my own business July 2013.

I haven't been on any courses, yet. I am looking into some though.


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> I know people HATE the use of the following word....Facebook!
> 
> It's FREE
> 
> ...


That's great advice, thanks!

I do have a Facebook page, and a few friends have started to share my page and posts.

Regarding Gumtree, would there be a certain way to type up the advertisement to attract more customers?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

dominicharlow said:


> That's great advice, thanks!
> 
> I do have a Facebook page, and a few friends have started to share my page and posts.
> 
> Regarding Gumtree, would there be a certain way to type up the advertisement to attract more customers?


Have you thought about maybe opening a new Facebook 'Business' Page? That way you could have TWO accounts - one for all the 'LOL' ****e, with friends and family, and the other purely for business. You could post up on a daily/weekly basis 'tips' and 'pics' of work that you may have done (even if it's just on your daily run-around).....share it with your friends, and make sure they come back and LIKE your page - this will then show up on THEIR walls, which will again gain more interest...

...you could post on your general FB page the title of your new Business page, and why people should pop across to have a gander - get them interested. Any work you do on new client's cars can then be posted on the business page, sharing it with your client (get their FB details to 'Friend' them - this will then make sure it gets shared with THEIR friends too....see where I'm going?)

As per Gumtree - simply open an account (costs nothing), click on 'Post An Ad', select the Category you wish to advertise, and be creative - tell people why they should use YOUR skills, and not some £5 car wash (ie. what makes you stand out from the rest), and I don't think you'll even have to leave contact details, as these can be hidden for the person to just click on 'respond' (something like that), and you can take it from there...

...if you've got some kind of flyer/advert on your computer, you could post this on your advert too.

The thing is, some places will use Gumtree as a place for looking for employees - if you're on there, they may be calling you! :thumb:


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> Have you thought about maybe opening a new Facebook 'Business' Page? That way you could have TWO accounts - one for all the 'LOL' ****e, with friends and family, and the other purely for business. You could post up on a daily/weekly basis 'tips' and 'pics' of work that you may have done (even if it's just on your daily run-around).....share it with your friends, and make sure they come back and LIKE your page - this will then show up on THEIR walls, which will again gain more interest...
> 
> ...you could post on your general FB page the title of your new Business page, and why people should pop across to have a gander - get them interested. Any work you do on new client's cars can then be posted on the business page, sharing it with your client (get their FB details to 'Friend' them - this will then make sure it gets shared with THEIR friends too....see where I'm going?)
> 
> ...


Again, thank you so much.

When I said I had a Facebook page, I meant I had a Business Facebook Page too. But you've given me more ways of trying to get the word out there through Facebook.

Gumtree? Yeah, I'll be posting an advert on there very soon.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

i would get registered on car forums, ask for permissions to be a detailer and advertise on there also. Do a few reduced rates, get your good handy work posted there and people will flood your inbox asking for prices etc!!


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

have you got any pictures you can put on here? or is that not allowed. 

im looking at setting up valeting/detailing company full time in the near future but currently building up my reputation and skill level at the moment. i know i could do it full time the now. but i want the highest level. and more reputation. and more starting off cash so can have a fancy van and a decent sized unit.


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> i would get registered on car forums, ask for permissions to be a detailer and advertise on there also. Do a few reduced rates, get your good handy work posted there and people will flood your inbox asking for prices etc!!


Which car forums do you mean? I registered on a few owners clubs and tried posting pictures and a link to my website on there, but it got removed straight away for advertising or something.


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

STUOOBY said:


> have you got any pictures you can put on here? or is that not allowed.
> 
> im looking at setting up valeting/detailing company full time in the near future but currently building up my reputation and skill level at the moment. i know i could do it full time the now. but i want the highest level. and more reputation. and more starting off cash so can have a fancy van and a decent sized unit.


I'm not entirely sure, I think I might have to become a detailer through DW and then I can post my work on the studio thread. I'll look into that more in a minute.

As for your goals, I am the same. Although I have already established my business. I was going to wait until I could afford a unit/studio, but then I thought it would be best to build up a client base by operating mobile first, and then expand into a unit. I was also going to get a Van, but after some business advice from my father's boss, he recommended that I work from my car (as it's a good representation of what I offer) to keep the overheads down. I'm going to get my car sign written soon, just on the bottoms of the doors with my website. See how that goes.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

what are you doing for pressure washer and carrying water


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

dominicharlow said:


> Which car forums do you mean? I registered on a few owners clubs and tried posting pictures and a link to my website on there, but it got removed straight away for advertising or something.


Yeah you'll need to contact mods, some forums will charge a small fee to advertise!


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

STUOOBY said:


> what are you doing for pressure washer and carrying water


I've got a 2010 Fiesta Zetec S. I put the seats down at the back (as they very rarely get used anyway) and put everything in the back of my car. Pressure washer is a Karcher K4 (I think) at the moment, but I've been looking at the K7's. And as for carrying water, it's advertised on my website that the customer must provide electricity and water - no one as turned me down yet. If they can't provide the it, I can carry 2-3 small tanks of water (I can't remember the exact size or amount of water they carry) which is enough to do the job.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

You need to pay to post details on here. Sure it's £180 a year


----------



## dominicharlow (Aug 17, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> You need to pay to post details on here. Sure it's £180 a year


Yeah you do. I had a look last night and it's £175!


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

i wouldnt have thought it be a problem. as long as you dont state company details , name or number etc. just be like doing a car at home. but not. wonder what rules are on that


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

for puttin pictures up i mean


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Itll be a bit late now youve stated it will be for business use and clearly just avoiding paying


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

Strongey said:


> Itll be a bit late now youve stated it will be for business use and clearly just avoiding paying


true. just read it in the rules. dont affect me any how. interesting to know for future


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

i phoned 106 different garages i got 13 maybes, one booking and a call back a week later, but the one booking turned into alot of other work. the best traders to get in with are the really small one that trade out of there home address.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Most of my new custom has happened because of Facebook



Let's be honest, everyone is on it, and there is a huge chance that if your business is shared and you regularly post pictures of your work people will talk.


It's worked very well for me.


Also, when it comes to used car dealerships. I personally haven't bothered offering full valet or detailing services 

Unless you can make profit from charging £3 a car they won't pay more. Not in my area anyway.

If you want their custom and for it to be beneficial for you, I would offer a fleet clean. (Quick wash and Hoover) on the forecourt before the weekend. I can do 10 cars in around 1.5 hours, and I charge between 40-50 pounds.

Their happy, and I didn't have to use up alot of my time. 


If you are organised and are able to setup and pack away efficiently it's a good mornings work


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've advertised on mx5nutz.com. I pay a subscription. I have had a lot of work from the nutz forum from my 60 pounds a year subscription and a lot more work to come. I thought about starting up full time when I got made redundant just before the summer but I'm glad I didn't. It's doing relativley well as a business but it does take a lot to get recognised and reccomended. Detailing, especially is a hard business to get into as it is still pretty much a luxery and although people will spend money on their cars 90% don't. Think about the area you live in too. Are there already reputable competitors? Is there much competition? Sounds daft but is the market in the area? I live in Rotherham. There are some decent cars around but not that many. More in Sheffield, even more in Leeds. Then you get into other peoples terratory. If people have nice cars they would generally want to pay someone who they have experience with and someone who can offer the 'full service' experience wise. 

You do need to go to visit people. I will be doing once the season is properly underway again. I got back into normal employment at least for the winter but I don't get paid all year round so I will need something to keep me ticking over in the summer. 

Also facebook really helps. If you turn it into a proper business with a website and facebook page etc then you can also get discounts at various detailing suppliers. 

Might be worth seeing a business coach? I did, free if your under 29 (or at least it is in Rotherham). They help you see things from different points of views etc. Help with business plans etc. Although be prepared for a lot of work. I spent a lot of time looking at insurance, learning how to run a business, talking to people on the phone about how to do my money etc.


----------

